# Der bessere Schnetzler



## Sascha_BO (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß, eine solche Umfrage kommt eigentlich viel zu früh da man das ohne DIABLO 3 gespielt zu haben nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann, aber ich fand gestern folgenden Artikel *PC-Games -> DIABLO 3 vs. SACRED 2 : Duell der Action-Rollenspiele* wo sie am Ende zu einem "klaren... Unentschieden!" gekommen sind.
Mich würd mal die Meinung der *Diablo*-Fans interessieren, die sich mittlerweile auch mit *Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel* beschäftigt haben.

Hier eine kurze Übersicht meiner bisherigen Eindrücke von *Sacred 2* und Hoffnungen *Diablo 3* betreffend:

*Optik*
*Sacred 2* ist vor allem grafisch selbst ohne volle Details eine Wucht. Ancaria ist schön designt, wirkt abwechlungsreich und lebendig. Selbst nach mehreren Stunden hab ich nur einen kleinen Teil der Welt entdeckt und es wird sicher noch viel Wasser den Rhein runtergehen bis ich da halbwegs durch bin. Ich schätze mal, das sie am Ende auch die größere der beiden Welten sein wird. Aber so schön Ancaria auch ist, es ist vor allem recht *bunt*... was einigen Augenkrebs in selbige treiben dürfte, die sich über die "zu bunte" Grafik bei *Diablo 3* beschweren.
Sancturios Optik (soweit bisher in Videos und auf Bildern ersichtlich) wirkt dagegen vielleicht nicht ganz so Detailverliebt aber wesentlich düsterer und dreckiger und nicht ganz so knallig. Meiner Meinung nach dürfte *Diablo 3* da also etwas atmosphärischer ausfallen.

*Klassenkampf*
Was die Anzahl und Art der spielbaren Klassen angeht tun sich beide nicht viel. Auf der einen Seite werden es (erstmal) *5*, auf der anderen kann man zwischen *6* Klassen wählen. Von ihrer Art werden sie sicher keine großen Unterschiede machen. Auf beiden Seiten gibts Klopper, Zabuerer, Seuchen/Toten-Fetischisten, Fernkämpfer und sonstige Mischklassen.

*Quests & Story*
Was die Anzahl der Quests angeht (wenn man mal die alten *Diablos* zum Vergleich nimmt, was sich im fertigen Spiel aber sicher noch ändert) wird wahrscheinlich trotz allem *Sacred 2* die Nase vorn haben. Nach mehreren Stunden bin ich vielleicht 2-3 Hauptquests nachgegangen, doch immer wieder treibts einem vom Weg ab in die Hände anderer Questgeber die einen sonstwohin durch die Welt scheuchen. 
Die laut Verpackungen "über 500 Quests" versprechen sicher unzählige Stunden Spielspaß/Arbeit, aber irgendwie ist das auch ein kleiner Nachteil was die eigentliche *Story *angeht... ich habe sie nämlich mittlerweile schon wieder völlig verdrängt weil ich mehr damit beschäftigt bin, irgendwelche ausgerissenen Blagen einzufangen oder sonstwas für jeden Heiopei zu besorgen. Die Karte zeigt mir zwar genau wo die eigentliche Hauptquest weitergeht, aber da sie gerade nicht auf meinem Weg liegt kümmer ich mich halt erstmal um die Nöte der anderen.
Sicher gab es bei *Diablo 2* auch immer mal kleinere Nebenaufgaben, aber die eigentliche Aufgabe _"Suchen und finden des ´Wanderers´ und ihn daran hindern, seine Brüder zu wecken/befreien"_ war trotz allem jederzeit wesentlich präsenter und man hat sie nie wirklich verdrängt... was sicher auch nicht ganz einfach war bei der relativ kleinen und geradlinigen Spielwelt, aber die Geschichte war einem immer im Kopf.

*Bugs*
Was bei *Sacred 2* trotz nachgeschobenem großen Patch negativ auffällt ist die unheimliche Anzahl von Bugs... lustigerweise zum Teil die selben Fehler, die schon aus *Sacred/Underworld* eine echte Geduldsprobe gemacht haben: nicht abschließbare Quests, Begleiter mit nervigen Texthängern, Reittiere die nicht wollen wie sie sollen, eine vor dem Patch kaum nutzbare Karte und die jederzeit ohne Vorwarnung auftretenden Totalabstürze. Schon ärgerlich, das die Jungs bei Ascaron damit immer noch solche Probleme haben und der Spieler drunter leiden darf.
Naja, *Diablo* war sicher auch alles andere als Bugfrei, aber dagegen war das doch eher pillepalle und da Blizzard ja bekantlich ewig braucht um was fertigzustellen werden sie hoffentlich aus den Fehlern der Konkurenz aus Aachen lernen (sie werden *Sacred 2* sicher auf Herz und Nieren durchnudeln).

Zum Abschluß noch der wichtigste Punkt: der *Hack´n´Slay -Faktor*
Wie anfangs schon erwähnt ist die Welt von *Sacred 2* detailliert, hübsch, bunt und lebendig was man auch durchaus von den Gegnern behaupten kann. Sie ziehen zum Teil einzeln oder (bisher) in kleineren Gruppen durch die Welt und wollen einem ans Leder. Das Metzeln geht locker von der Hand, die besonderen Kampfkünste und Combos sind nett aber bisher waren sie nicht wirklich nötig... zu keiner Zeit war ich bisher dem Tode nahe oder war in einer solch verzwickten Lage, daß ich den Dämon meines Gottes hätte beschwören müssen, daß der sich meiner Gegner annimmt nur um mir danach mir die Birne vom Hals reißen zu können. Das Kämpfen ist einfach und schön animiert aber "übersichtlich" (um es mal freundlich auszudrücken).
Wenn ich dagegen ans gute alte *Diablo 2* denke oder allein schon das erste Gameplay-Video zum dritten Teuflischen (am Anfang wo es auf die Brücke ging)... wenn einem Horden von Skeletten, Untoten und sonstigem Gekröse entgegenkommen, man sich ohne nachzudenken ins Getümmel stürzt und die Knochen der Gegner unter seinem Hammer zum knacken bringt, und die noch fleischbehafteten Kreaturen mit seinem Schwert in einer Fontäne aus Blut und Brösel zum platzen bringt... 
...das ist Hack´n´Slay in Reinform mit gewaltigen Fun-Faktor und 50 Liter Hackbratenschlacke pro Quadratmeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und da kann die Konkurenz meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht mithalten.
_*Trümmertante Edit* meint, ich hätte vergessen die zum Teil zerstörbare Umgebung zu erwähnen… das gibt noch mal zusätzlich Extrapunkte beim Spaßfaktor_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mein persönliches Fazit:*
*Sacred 2* ist ein schönes Spiel das durchaus Spaß macht, aber spätestens mit Erscheinen von *Diablo 3* wird wohl wieder klargestellt, wo der Frosch die roten Hörner zu spüren bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie siehts da so mit Euren bisherigen Spielerfahrungen/Meinungen aus?


----------



## Kief (14. Oktober 2008)

diablo 3 wird das maß aller dinge sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe mir am samstag sacred 2 gekauft und bin überwältigt. Ich wede erstmal den Offline Modus geniesen bevor ich mich ins online abenteuer stürtze aber man kann mit sicherheit sagen das diablo 3 wenn es denn erscheint sacred 2 den rang abnehmen wird zumal es sehnlicher erwartet wird und sacred eher mehr ins offline rpg geht und kein hack´n slay  im klassischen sinne wie diablo 2 oder um einen krassen vergleich zu stellen titan quest ist.

daher der vote für "kann man ohne d3 gespielt zu haben nicht sagen"


----------



## Kief (14. Oktober 2008)

ja sacred ist auch wirklich nicht schlecht aber wie du schonst sagtest - diablo wird erwartet UND diablo2 hatte und hat immernoch massenhaft anhänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (14. Oktober 2008)

44 für  d3    0für  sacred

kein wunder ^^


----------



## Gremling (14. Oktober 2008)

diablo 3 ftw^^


----------



## Nick1414 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, wer Diablo 2 kennt, weiß,
dass Blizzard ein Händchen für Hack&Slay Games hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sacred fand ich immer öde - D3 wird das Genre auf eine neue Ebene bringen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Word


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin eher mal gespannt, ob Diablo 3 den Vorgänger ablösen können wird.
Denn wenn nicht, werde ich weiterhin Diablo 2 spielen, dass auch nach dem Erscheinen von Sacred 2 noch das beste Spiel des Genres ist.


----------



## Abrox (15. Oktober 2008)

Der beste schnetzler war Diablo.

Nicht Diablo 2.

Über Diablo 3 mag ich noch nichts sagen. Wie man ja schon gemerkt hat, was gehypt wird kann tief und flach aufklatschen. Werde erst Urteilen wenn ich es selbst gespielt habe (Demo oder sowas).

Sacred 2?

Nunja ich hab mal Sacred 2 (Demo) mit Sacred verglichen und muss sagen, dass mein erster Eindruck die Tatsache beinhaltet, dass Sacred 1 besser von der Hand geht als der Nachfolger (Bessere Kampfsteuerung etc).

Als Vergleich Sacred ./. Diablo 2 muss ich sagen, allein schon vom D2 Nerv-Faktor (Magier-Dauer-Shoosh) lasse ich da Sacred den Vorrang.

Allerdings kommen beide nicht an Diablo 1 ran.


----------



## kreedz (15. Oktober 2008)

Fand bis jetzt jeden Sacredteil total schwach. Die einzige Innovation die Sacred damals gebracht hat (und von der ich auch begeistert war), waren die schönen 3d Kampfanimationen. Dennoch steht imho heute immernoch nichts vor diablo2, und da ich Blizzard vertrau wird Diablo3 bestimmt auch gut. Blizzard macht seine spiele nämlich erst nach ein paar patches schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (15. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Allerdings kommen beide nicht an Diablo 1 ran.



Stimmt nicht. Ich habe sowohl D1 als auch D2 mehrere Jahre gespielt. Online versteht sich. D1 war super konnte aber in keiner Form an D2 rankommen. Diablo 2 war mehr als nur eine Vortsetzung. D2 war und ist das Maß aller Dinge im Hack & Slay-Genre. Und da wird mir die Mehrheit garantiert zustimmen.


----------



## RichyS (15. Oktober 2008)

*zustimm


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Ich habe sowohl D1 als auch D2 mehrere Jahre gespielt. Online versteht sich. D1 war super konnte aber in keiner Form an D2 rankommen. Diablo 2 war mehr als nur eine Vortsetzung. D2 war und ist das Maß aller Dinge im Hack & Slay-Genre. Und da wird mir die Mehrheit garantiert zustimmen.




Manchmal meint man Blizzard ist ein Götzenbild das angebetet wird....viele sind absolut verschlossen und nicht offen für was neues...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2008)

und das fragst du in nem D3 Forum??

Gehts noch?


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Oktober 2008)

*@LordofDemons*
Es geht hier um Diablo/Sacred... soll ich sowas vielleicht in einem SimCity-Forum fragen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sicher könnte ich es genau so gut in ein Sacred-Forum stellen aber ich denke nicht, daß sich die User dort so sehr von denen hier unterscheiden oder das das Ergebnis extrem abweichen würde, weil beide Games doch in die selbe _H´n´S_-Kerbe kloppen (wollen).




> Manchmal meint man Blizzard ist ein Götzenbild das angebetet wird....viele sind absolut verschlossen und nicht offen für was neues


Also ICH bete Blizzard noch nicht an... 
- WC3 halte ich persönlich für ziemlich überbewertet (zwar viel Story aber ein eher durchschnittliches Game) 
- StarCraft kenn ich nicht wirklich (hat mich auch nie gereizt), 
- WoW ist zur Zeit ziemlich ausgelutscht (erschlagt mich ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und vom neuen Patch bin ich bisher auch absolut nicht begeistert) 
- und in ihren Anfängen hatten sie auch nur ein paar kleinere Gurken an die sich mittlerweile kaum noch jemand erinnert.

Die Diablo-Reihe ist bisher das einzige von Blizz was mir wirklich uneingeschränkt gefallen hat und leider gabs auf dem Sektor in den letzten Jahren nicht sooo viel brauchbares für das man hätte offen sein können.


----------



## direct-Gaming (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe schon mit einigen Freunden, mit denen ich früher Diablo 2 gespielt habe, über diese Thematik gesprochen. Da geht es eigentlich fast allen genau wie mir:

Sacred, Dungeon Siege usw. sind zwar ein netter Zeitvertreib , werden auf die Dauer alllerdings schnell langweilig. Ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber Diablo 2 haben wir immer wieder nächtelang im Multiplayer gezockt. Sacred dagegen nur ein paar mal – dann wurde das Spiel auch schon langweilig. Mit Dungeon Siege haben wir uns noch ein bisschen mehr beschäftigt. Das Game brachte einen eigenen Map-Editor mit, mit dem man viel Spaß haben konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterm Strich ist für mich eines ganz klar:  
Diablo 3 wird das Maß aller Dinge sein. Meine Freunde und ich werden es auf jeden Fall direkt kaufen und ich denke da werden wohl wieder einige Nächte draufgehen ^^. Bei LOD haben wir sogar alle eine Woche Urlaub genommen und dann im Multiplayer gezockt ^^ - ok, dass mag etwas krank sein – war aber lustig. 

Grüße,
Nodex


----------



## Mechanikus (16. Oktober 2008)

Also für mich ist eindeutig DIABLO III der Schnetzelkönig!
einfach nur total genial gemacht ich freu mich schon ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Mechanikus, Meister aller Dinge *scherz*


----------



## Madrake (16. Oktober 2008)

erstmals Diablo III ist nichtmal draußen... - man kann es nicht so urteilen rein aus Videos und News...

Und btw. es wundert mich nicht das hier über 90% der Klicker auf Diablo III getippt hatten, wenn es hier ein Diablo (III) Forum ist.

Das selbe gabs schonmal, welches MMORPG ist das Beste... - große Liste ... World Of Warcraft ... Liste geht weiter - im *tada* WoW Forum Allgemein - na was Tipp ihr worauf haben die Leute da geklickt...


Die Umfrage find ich überhaupt nicht neutral - wenn man so eine Umfrage in ein Diablo III Forum stellt, obwohl es das Spiel noch nicht gibt.


Man bedenke zwar das Ascaron neue Maßstäbe setzte, aber Blizzard wohl nachzieht, aber Ascaron hat den Weg eingeleitet. Und nochmals man kann die beiden Programme noch nciht vergleichen wenn bisher nur eines auf dem Markt ist... - und alleine aus den News und Videos zu sehen nunja... -.-


mfg Madrake


längeres Edit: - zufaul um neuen Post ranzuhängen...


Weder Diablo noch sonst ein Spiel wird ein andres Spiel "verdrängen" ich werde mal auflisten warum...

Vergleich Diablo 2 (da es das schon gibt) und Sacred 2
Sacred
- hat meiner Meinung nach die bessere Steuerungen, Kameraführung
- Combos, mehrere Buffs
- Reittiere (sogar während des Kampfes nutzbar)
- Tränke alle stackbar auf 20
- grafisch vom feinsten, man sehe sich nur die Wettereffekte an wenn es gewittert oO - das ist kein Vergleich mit den Gewittern in WoW - da zuckt es nur so über den Bildschirm, und der - Regen ist ein richtiger Regen und kein "Getröpfel"
- Gegner können 100% Magieimmun sein (Erdelementare usw.)
- hat nicht nur Quest dessen Ziel vorrangig das töten von Monstern ist - also kein reines Hack & Slay, mehr Innovation bei den Quests - grinden fast nichts möglich aufgrund der hohen Exprate.
- es ist mehr Leben in den Städten, die Händler stehen nicht nur herum, sie reden auch miteinander - Gaukler spielen Musik usw.
- Questbosse sind im Singleplayer nur einmal zum Töten, und bleiben auch tot. Es gibt aber Drachen die man "farmen" kann


Diablo
- keine innovative Kameraführung möglich
- keine Combos möglich, Buffs nur geringfühgig (z.B. Paladinaura)
- keine Reittiere
- Tränke pro Trank ein Platz
- grafisch nunja... - es gibt Wettereffekte aber der "prasselnde Regen" ist im Vergleich zum Gewitterregen in Sacred 2 ein eher feiner Regen (Nieselregen)
- Gegner sind gegen nichts immun - es gibt Schwächen und Stärken der Mobs, aber generell 100% immune Mobs auf Magie (zum Beispiel) gibt es nicht
- pures Hack & Slay - nur rumgekloppe, und grinden.
- Leben in den Städten??? Hab ich was verpasst??? Tote Hose wohl eher
- Questbosse, bzw. alle Bosse kann man immer töten, Spiel resetten und ein neuer Mephisto Run...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> ...Vergleich *Diablo 2* (da es das schon gibt) und *Sacred 2*...


Sicher, *Sacred 2* schlägt *Diablo 2* in vielen Punkten um Längen, sei es bei Grafik, Wettereffekte, Interaktion der NPCs untereinander um die Umgebung zu beleben, nette Features wie z.B. das Kämpfen auf Reittieren, eine bessere Kameraführung und -steuerung durch 3D-Umgebung und viele Dinge mehr...

*Aber Diablo2 ist 8 Jahre alt!!!*

Zu der Zeit waren Games wie _*Age of Empires 1*_, _*Rollercoaster Tycoon 1*_, _*Silent Hill 1*_ oder der gute alte _*Dungeon Keeper 1*_ (da wäre ich mal für´ne Neuauflage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) noch aktuelle Knaller. 
Der Vergleich *D2*(2000)*<=>**S2*(2008) hinkt doch in fast jeder Hinsicht... dazwischen liegen allein schon rein technisch Welten!!!   Dann könnteste auch _*Doom1*_ mit _*FarCry *_vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na wie auch immer, in einem Punkt muß ich Dir aber widersprechen:
_*"(S2) hat nicht nur Quest dessen Ziel vorrangig das töten von Monstern ist - also kein reines Hack & Slay, mehr Innovation bei den Quests..."*_

Bei *Sacred 2* sind es zwar weniger _"Töte X-mal <irgendwas>"_-Quests, allerdings sind es (bisher) sehr viele: 

_"Hol meine Tochter / Sohn / Katze / Teddybär wieder"
[*]"Finde meinen Schatz / die Rüstung meines Vaters / das Schwert von <Blaaa>"
[*]"Geleite X nach Y"
[*]"Untersuch den Keller / den Friedhof / das Feld / die Höhle..."_
Das hört sich vielleicht nach viel Abwechslung an, nach rund 16 Std. Spielzeit muß ich aber sagen das es mittlerweile öde wird viele kleine Aufgaben zu erledigen die nichts MITeinander und fast nie etwas mit der eigentlichen Geschichte zu tun haben... und oft auch ratzfatz in nächster Nähe zu erledigen sind. Also wirklich innovativ find ich das auch nicht unbedingt... erinnert mich eher an die schnarchigen WoW-standard-Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei all der Questvielfalt die *Sacred 2* zu bieten hat und für ein langes Spiel sorgen find ich es einfach schon fast ein wenig enttäuschend, daß durch die vielen Nebenaufgaben die eigentliche Story (wie auch immer die sein mag) zu sehr in den Hintergrund gedrückt wird. So wird daraus zwar weniger ein Hack´n´Slay, aber von ´nem guten RPG bin ich auch anderes gewohnt... aber ich hoffe das ändert sich noch im weiteren Verlauf. Ansonsten wäre die Lust auf ein erneutes durchspielen mit anderem Char (offline) bei mir doch eher minimal, auch wenn *Sacred 2* rein optisch und technisch ein echt gutes Spiel ist. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber um nochmal auf den Vergleich zurück zu kommen... auch wenns in vielen Punkten schwer mithalten kann, *Story- und Schnetzeltechnisch* gefällt mir *Diablo 2* wesentlich besser, auch mit der 8 Jahre alten Staubschicht.


*Tante Edit sagt*, ihr gefällt so´ne Aktion wie "Blind Guardian - This world is sacred" allerdings recht gut... nette Sache und cooles Video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das gibt´n Extra-Punkt für Sacred.


----------



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

...keine Lust nun alles zu zitieren...

Die Spiele wie "Titan Quest [2006] AddOn 2007" und "Silverfall: Wächter der Elemente [2008]" - laut Angaben ein eigenständiges AddOn - kenne ich nur vom Hören und Sagen... - drum kann ich Sacred 2 nur mit Diablo 2 vergleichen - da die beiden sich am ehesten ähnlich sind als z.B. WoW mit Sacred 2 zu vergleichen...


Klar hat Sacred 2 wie auch Diablo recht wenig mit einem RP zu tun - wenn man ein RP spielen möchte dann sollte man sich mal Neverwinter oder Drakensang anschauen. Letzteres ist sehr sehr langatmig und sehr spieltief und eine sehr sehr komplizierte Charakterführung (Menüs - was man da alles verstellen kann).

Und trotzdem finde ich Sacred 2 von der Gestaltung innovativer als jegliche andre "Hack & Slays" bisher.

Man sehe sich mal "Titan Quest" an - ist vom Releasejahr her am nächsten - auch wenn das Spiel schon ein AddOn hat, aber nicht mehr gepatcht wird da es eingestampft wurde - "Iron Lore" Entwicklungsstudios wurden geschlossen. Und "THQ" - der Vertreiber von "Titan Quest" sieht keinen Profit in dem Spiel es weiter zubetreiben.

Thema Dungeon Keeper es gibt Teil 1 und 2 - Teil 3 war in Planung als "Bullfrog" von EA (Electronic Arts) aufgekauft wurde, und daraufhin wurde die Entwicklung von Dungeon Keeper 3 eingestellt.

Ok 8 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit, aber sag mir mal mit welchem Spiel, das zu dem Genre annährend passt, könnte man "Diablo 3" (wenn dieses mal draußen sein wird), bzw. Sacred 2 vergleichen??? Ohne das man nun 2 oder mehr Jahre Sprünge hat. 2 Jahre sind auch eine Menge Zeit, in der Zeit der Computertechnologie.

Was man noch sagen muss, das die Software von Sacred 2 sehr hardwarefreundlich ist, und auch bei der minimalsten Auflösung lässt sich das zeigen, mal sehn was da Blizzard daraufhin einfällt, mit dem Thema hardwarefreundlich.

Und zum Thema Quests, diese sind zwar eher so gut wie alle sekundär auf töten und schnetzeln aus, jedoch gibt es zwar die 0/8/15 WoW Standard Quests (wie auch immer)... - aber immerhin besser als vom Diablo 2:

- Töte alle Gegner in der Höhle
- Töte Blutrabe
- Befreie Deckard Cain (oh mal kein töten in der Quest^^)
- Hol den Hammer vom Schmied
- Töte die Gräfin
- Töte den Hohen Rat
usw.

Thema Story zu Diablo, das Spiel selber hat auch keine "großartige" Story - oder findet man solch eine Überschrift der Story schön? "Der Teufel ist auferstanden und will die Weltherrschaft, hilf der Menschheit diesen Bösewicht zu bezwingen..." - ok auf dieses Schema basieren einige Hack & Slays. Aber Diablo ist storytechnisch noch simpler und anödender als Sacred.

Zwar gibt es in Sacred 2 eine Hülle und Fülle an Quests - die zwar nichts miteinander zu tun haben - aber es gibt auch zwei lineare Questreihen (Klassenquest und Hauptquestreihe)... - die man auch im Questlog noch nachlesen kann. Des weiteren gibt es noch diese Büche (Kochbüher/ Magiebücher/ Götterbücher/ Tagebücher/ Kampfkunstbücher/ Wissenswertes-über-Ancaria-Bücher)

Thema Spieldauer, Sacred 1 war schon eine sehr große Welt, und Sacred 2 ebenso. Diablo wird wohl nicht so groß werden... - aber eins muss man klarstellen, ist ein Rollenspiel dazu da einfach mal "schnell" durchzuspielen? Oder einfach sich als "Genießer" die ganze Landschaften, Quests usw. anzusehen... - in einem Rollenspiel identifiziert man sich als Charakter, in dessen Rolle man selbst schlüpft (was man im Normalfall wissen sollte). Ein Rollenspiel ist ein Rollenspiel wenn man sich Zeit lässt für die ganzen Quests, und sie nicht im à la "Rusher-Modus" durchrennt. Da hat man nichts von der eigentlichen Welt gesehen... Und wenn man dann im "Schnellmodus" durch ist, fragt man sich wars das schon, und ist entrüstet das es doch nicht so viel Spieldauer aufweist wie gesagt, und flamed das Spieleforum.
^das passiert bei Sacred 2 (die Leute die nur den blauen und orangen Quests nachgehen) sowohl auch eher mit Diablo. Und ein Rollenspiel soll nicht darauf ausgelegt sein, stumpf alle Bosse wegen Equipment abzufarmen.

Demnach finde ich das Sacred 2, eher eine Mischung ist in etwa:

40% RPG (das von Drakensang/ Neverwinter)
60% Hack & Slay (à la Diablo)


----------



## Naarg (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ganz vielen Ponys!



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dann könnteste auch _*Doom1*_ mit _*FarCry *_vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der unterschied ist lediglich, das ich eines der beiden auf der PSP habe.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Oktober 2008)

Sacred 2 ist spitzenklasse, aber sein wir ehrlich, irgendwie warten wir alle auf Diablo 3 und da kann nunmal Sacred nicht gegen gewinnen ^^

Außerdemm hey wir sind hier im Diablo Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sacred 2 ist spitzenklasse, aber sein wir ehrlich, irgendwie warten wir alle auf Diablo 3 und da kann nunmal Sacred nicht gegen gewinnen ^^
> 
> Außerdemm hey wir sind hier im Diablo Forum
> 
> ...




warten hin oder her... - auf jedenfall wird es wohl nicht so hardwarefreundlich sein, wie Sacred 2 - das mal schon vornweg (so das es auch Laptopfähig sein wird)

und ja es mag ein Diablo Forum sein, aber der TE hat ja eine Umfrage gemacht was man besser findet, und ich vertrete nur meine eigene Meinung...

desweiteren kann man Diablo nur in manchen Sachen vergleichen aber beide Spielreihen gehören zwar der Rubrik "Action-Rollenspiele" an aber haben genauso soviel am Hut wie "Bounty Bay Online" und "World Of Warcraft"

also von demher, keines der Spiele wird sich gegenseitig streitig machen, da beide Spiele (ich geh mal von der allgemeinen Diablo Reihe aus), komlett verschieden sich spielen und auch storytechnisch nichts miteinander haben...

mfg Madrake


----------



## Kamaji (17. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar Diablo3
Ich habe Sacred und D2 gespielt.. Und auch da ist bei D2 außerordentlich mehr los in Sachen.."FEZT! SCHNIPPEL!l usw."


----------



## DerBuuhmann (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich hab Sacred nie gespielt und hab auch keine Lust auf den 2.teil. Ich hab eigentlich immer lieber storylastige games gezockt aber Diablo 2 war einfach nur großartig!! Der perfekte Mix aus geiler Story und epischen Gemetzel und dazu noch ein cooler multiplayer modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Überhaupt find ich fast alle Spiele von Blizzard cool,weil es nicht nur gute spiele sind sondern die Story einfach großartig ist!! Nur Starcraft hat mich nie wirklich interessiert

wenn Diablo 3 doch schon raus wär...


----------

